# Tear stains are fading...finally!!!



## caveninit (Aug 6, 2008)

After reading all the threads here on tear stains and what everyone is using..I had to post what I have been doing to get rid of my Willie's stains. I adopted him a few months ago..he was horribly neglected, had to have an eye removed, ears were a mess of infection, and I think I told you all about his teeth..which look amazingly better thanks to PetzLife..awesome stuff..
Anyway...he always had alot of nasty rust tear stains under his eye and his muzzle. Someone mentioned boric acid here and I bought some eye rewetting drops that contain boric acid. I have been applying the drops on a cotton ball directly to his stained areas morning and night, and adding a drop or 2 directly into his eye and a bit of corn starch into the fur around his eye and his stains are almost gone! The stain that is left is a light pinkish color now, and there are no new stains coming in at all that I can see! 
Thanks to whoever it was that suggested the drops! Amazing results so far and no antibiotics! 
Janet


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so glad its working ,i think its one of the best tear stain removers  for realy bad tear stains try yhis ,,make a paste with cold bottle water .corn starch and boric powder .about 2 teaspoons of each should do ..with a old toothbrush ..brush the paste on to stain ..leave for a couple of hours then brush off .i promise it works wonders :wub: jo


----------

